# Philippines



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Are there any expats now living in Mexico who also lived in the Philippines, at one time? Or vice versa.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

Monty Floyd said:


> Are there any expats now living in Mexico who also lived in the Philippines, at one time? Or vice versa.


Yes I did lived for a year in San fernando


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I was born in Cebu and my mother is Filipino. Currently live in Querétaro.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Queretaro said:


> I was born in Cebu and my mother is Filipino. Currently live in Querétaro.


Great! If I'm in this area long enough, Queretero is number one on my list of places to see. I'm looking for insights and experiences to compare the PI and Mexico. 
I've survived my first move out of my native land and now it's not so scary, anymore. Looking for more adventure and considering the PI.
Cebu is one of the two places I am researching. Cost of living, quality of life, temperatures, basically, any comparisons to Mexico would be helpful.
thanks


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

It looks like Olongapo is a real city now .... not like the 'dirty little Mexican town' it used to be in the early '60's. I was there for 3-4 months with Vietnam operations. All I remember was the ocean was beautiful and it was hot as hell.

The work day was 7-1pm (normally 8-4pm) ... you couldn't be out in the sun.


----------



## MJB5293 (Feb 26, 2009)

may i ask how an what you had to do to imagrate to mexico from 
the phillipens


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi Monty, if you are ever in Querétaro just drop me a line, I would be happy to speak with you. Actually my wife and I are hoping to move to the Philippines - Cebu - in a few years so that she can learn a little more about that part of my culture (my other half is American).


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I spent a fair amount of time around Manila in the late '90's on business but there had been a person posting this site"Cebucat" that had lived for about 15 years in Cebu. Not sure that I've seen him post recently.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Queretaro said:


> Hi Monty, if you are ever in Querétaro just drop me a line, I would be happy to speak with you. Actually my wife and I are hoping to move to the Philippines - Cebu - in a few years so that she can learn a little more about that part of my culture (my other half is American).


Thanks Q and will do. I'm going to San Diego next week, looking for a place in or around Rosarito. An interim move before making the leap to the PI.
The area around Cebu and the area around Manila are #1 and #2 on my list of places to check out.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I spent a fair amount of time around Manila in the late '90's on business but there had been a person posting this site"Cebucat" that had lived for about 15 years in Cebu. Not sure that I've seen him post recently.


Thanks. I have read all the posts in all the expat forums, I've probably come across him. I've gotten about as much information from those who are there, that I can squeeze out of them. 
Just fishing for some perspectives from people who have lived in both places.


----------



## gizziiusa (Sep 22, 2011)

M floyd. Greetings. I lived in Malate, Manila, PI for a year 2008-2009, and later traveled throughout Mexico for 3 months jan-mar in 2010.

Also, I have lived in South Korea for a year, and Thailand off and on for 4-5 years. So, I can say that I have experienced quite a bit of culture, both in tourist/vacation mode and as an expat living in such.

Im a US born, 3rd generation Italian-American.

Sadly, my memories and impressions of the PI are not high. Theft and deception seems to be the rule not the exception there. I encountered the most racism from the PI as well, and it seemed people went out of their way to harass/hassle you. Be prepared to hear "Hey Joe" all the time. Sometimes it is said simply as a greeting, but mostly it is said to imply "hey ******, what are you doing here ?" [assuming you are caucasian of course. if not, then you shouldnt be hassled at all i would think].

The mentality of "all caucasian foreigners are multi-millionaires, thus get whatever you can from them" is common there.

I am guessing it stems from the fact that the leadership is and has been so blantantly and deeply corrupt for so long that it is the mentality now. followers tend to mimic what the leaders do, and thus this is the result.

i did write up a long listing based on an "expat-index" I designed, comparing and contrasting Thailand with the PI. if you are interested, i can copy and paste it on this thread. let me know.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

gizziiusa said:


> M floyd. Greetings. I lived in Malate, Manila, PI for a year 2008-2009, and later traveled throughout Mexico for 3 months jan-mar in 2010.
> 
> Also, I have lived in South Korea for a year, and Thailand off and on for 4-5 years. So, I can say that I have experienced quite a bit of culture, both in tourist/vacation mode and as an expat living in such.
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah, that would be great.


----------



## gizziiusa (Sep 22, 2011)

M. Floyd, Sorry I was wrong on my date. I was there from mid 07 to mid 08. Ha, how time flies. Anyway, I found the docs on the PI info. Didnt realize I wrote about the place so much. 

Thailand vs Philippines-

About me-	I lived in Thailand off and on in several towns/cities for three years. Currently I am living in Manila, Philippines going on my fourth month. As such, I have lived here long enough (I think) to evaluate both countries in a variety of issues pertaining to an expat living in these countries.
As expected, both countries have many similarities; two quick examples are their typical daily rural life (homes, rice fields, close family unity) and their physical appearance. But indeed they have many differences as well, to include but not limited to Thailand being Buddhist while the Philippines is Catholic; the Philippines is a vast island nation while Thailand is on the Asian continent.

I have used my foreign living index as a guide in writing this. It is a list of 12 criteria to determine if a country is suitable for residing in.

1)	Stable Government and Economy-
I would have to say that neither country wins in this area. Thailand just recently went through a military coup and its foreign investment policy is still very questionable. The Philippines also has had its fair share of coups in the past few decades, and it appears that there are hordes of desperate poverty stricken people that abound through out the country.
The expected economic “boom” of the Philippines (research “next 11” via wikipedia if you need more info) appears to only be helping the upper class echelon (my opinion). While Thailand does have a better economic standing (per cap income is much higher), this really doesn’t affect the foreigner.

2)	Crime rate-
While I have not been a victim of any crime to date, it appears from my talks with fellow expats and Filipinos and my experiences in Thailand that the Philippines has a higher rate. They are ranked #4 in countries with the most kidnappings (behind Columbia and Mexico), and theft related crime is in all probability higher simply due to the poverty factor.
Thailand- 1

3)	Cost of living-
Surprisingly, the Philippines is very commercialized when it comes to their restaurant industry. Fast food places abound. The typical family owned plastic table and chair restaurants that abound in Thailand, which are decent tasting, healthy, and inexpensive are not in the Philippines. Small roadside food stands are here, but it is not advisable to eat there as they don’t practice decent hygiene and your chances of getting food poisoning are high. Hence, the Philippines costs more based on eating.
I lived in various places in Thailand that involved only one-month deposit and no contract. The Philippines is very similar to the USA in which typically it involves a minimum 6-month contract, and 2 months rent as a deposit (usually it is 3 months). So yes, your initial set up would be rent plus 3 months deposit, and if you break the contract, bye-bye deposit.
Actual rental costs are about the same for a flat. All other cost of living items are about the same (utilities, cable, attractions) I’m not sure about gas, as I use public transportation.
Thailand – 1

4)	Friendliness of indigenous people/ treatment of tourists-
Thailand wins this hands down. Even though the Philippines speaks decent English, is a cross-roads country of different cultures, and a decent amount of the people here live and work abroad (coming home on occasion) as overseas workers, the degree of anti-foreigner racism/xenophobia is staggering, and in my opinion alarming. Not a day goes by that a rude comment is not made towards me (only from males), especially outside Manila. Granted, the Philippines does have a much higher knowledge of English within its population, as is able to make such comments. Maybe if this were the case in Thailand, I would have heard the same there as well. The Phenomena occurs at about the same frequency if my girlfriend is present or not, so I can't rule “[racist motivated?] jealous male macho posturing” as a factor.
Treatment of tourists and/or foreigners based on charging them a higher price is probably about the same in both countries. But I do feel that Thailand is much more tolerant of foreigners
Thailand – 1
5)	Attractions (beaches, mountains, theme parks, city stuff)-
Bangkok beats Manila hands down on things to do, nightclubs, etc. While the Philippines does have decent beaches 3-4 hours away from Manila, Many, if not all, are privately OWNED. The Philippines is like Cambodia in which a person or corporation can own the beach. Costs to rent a bungalow, cottage, etc are ridiculously expensive compared to Thailand. The rich of Manila (mostly from the Makati area) go to these beaches in droves every weekend. The cheapest room I could find in Laiya Beach was a non-air con, shared bathroom for around $37.50. Food prices are also way over inflated. Other parts of the Philippines are probably much better, but I can only base this on me living in Manila.
Thailand – 1

6) Availability of English Speaking peoples-
The Philippines (and also Singapore) are the best English speaking countries in Asia. This can be important if you need directions, or food. It is also minimizes the need to learn a foreign language in order to be less stressed out.
Philippines – 1

7) Climate-
Both are pretty much the same on everything.

8)	Infrastructure-
Infrastructure of Manila and Bangkok are roughly the same, except when it comes to public transportation within the city. There is a lack of MRT, light rails, and the roads system is sub standard compared to Bangkok. Bus transport to other towns is roughly the same in cost and time to get to a certain location on Luzon. They have jeepneys here, which are used just like the baht-bus “song-tow”.
Thailand’s road system infrastructure is obviously better overall, since the PI (Philippines) is an archpielango of islands.
Thailand - 1

9) Terrorist Threat-
Both countries have domestic terrorism problems in their southern regions respectively. Both are related to Muslim extremism, and a desire to form an independent country. Both do have bombs going off in their capitols from time to time.

10) Location/Isolation -
The Philippines is isolated as an island country, so quick trips to a neighboring country can be a bit more expensive on average. Thanks to economy airlines such as Tiger, Air Asia, and Jet star; this is not too much of a problem for the PI anymore.
Thailand – ½

11) Pollution/Litter/Aesthetics-
Manila and Bangkok are about the same in its air quality (poor), and general aesthetics of the buildings. Typical towns are also look very similar and at times I thought I was back in Thailand (sometimes getting drunk and speaking Thai to them, lol). I’d say Manila is trashier than Bangkok, with litter everywhere and seldom being cleaned up.
Thailand – ½

12) Visa Matters- The Philippines is much better when it comes to its tourist visa renewal, as you don’t have to leave the country and re-enter until you reach one year (im assuming this is because it is an island country and the expat population would deteriorate considerably if policies similar to Thailand were implemented here). 
PI - 1


Thailand 6	
Philippines	2
Neither 3


----------



## gizziiusa (Sep 22, 2011)

Other things to note-

Driving habits are similar based on it being chaotic but "in harmony". The PI uses their horns much more and appears to be more aggressive at times.

The Sex tourism industry for both is very similar, but I do feel that since the PI has a much lower per cap income than Thailand, sexual slavery is more common here. Interestingly, the knowledge of English is similar because both populations tend to be poor and uneducated. The PI people tend to prefer their own dialect or Tagalog over English, and this is also the case among the prostitute population as well.

In Manila, English based TV, movies, karaoke; books, etc are more prevalent than in Bangkok.

PI and Thai family structure are very similar, being extremely communal. Outside the family though, it is very non-communal and is “dog eat dog”, hence the high corruption in government.

Tourism in Thailand, Malaysia, and Singapore dwarfs the PI. This is strange considering the PI has a decent English speaking population and awesome tropical beaches/reefs, (easing the burden of a language barrier). I am guessing it is due to several factors, mostly notably the lack ambitious international tourism development (due to lack of funding?), isolation as an island nation, and xenophobia by rural population.


Manila has a much higher amount of homeless people than Bangkok. It is common to see entire families literally living on the streets. There are hordes of street children abandoned by their mothers, and are being raised by whomever. This is very disturbing, and annoying as they beg to foreigners like flys to ****. Street peddlers, hawkers, and such abound and are constantly harassing you, sometimes to a point where you can lose your temper (or your mind 

[In my opinion, has Catholicism destroyed this country ?]. The use of contraception is forbidden, and as such the cycle of poverty continues, with it being common for women aged 17-21 having a child. (I met a 15 year old that was 5 months pregnant, and a 16 year old with child when I visited my girlfriends family). 3 of the 5 of my girlfriends friends were with child and she is 22, so I assumed they were the same age too. It is common for 5 generations of family to be alive AT THE SAME TIME. That’s right, a baby will be alive and living with its GREAT, GREAT, GREAT Grandmother holding it in a chair. It’s not uncommon for 6 generations to be alive as well at same time. (On the off note, I found it simply amazing that my girlfriends grandmother, aged 75, climbed up on the kitchen counter unassisted and was up there for 3 minutes, with the balance and grace of a 20 year old!)

_________________________________________

While I never got around to the Cebu area, so things might be different there. I was told many times that Manila is not a good city at all to live in, but I had VA stuff I needed to attend to, hence why I was there. IMHO, dont stay anywhere in Manila as its simply not worth it.
hope this all helps.


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Many thanks, gizz, lots of good information, I appreciate you sharing.


----------



## Cebucats (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks Bill for remembering me. I sent a message to your private email.



Monty Floyd said:


> Are there any expats now living in Mexico who also lived in the Philippines, at one time? Or vice versa.


I am trying to go to Mexico from the USA by next year. Not yet there but have done a lot of research. Some of my threads might help you.

I lived in the Philippines for nearly ten years (1996-2005). And I mean really lived there right among the Filipinos. Great people most of the time. I lived right in Cebu City most of the time. Generally what I have read that is posted here is correct. I started off in Malaysia myself. The worst concerns of the Philippines for a long time resident are the issues with poverty and the government corruption. Maybe with their new President it is getting better on both fronts. Number one industry is exporting laborers for overseas work.

Let me know if I can be of more direct assistance.

David


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Luzon Island*



Cebucats said:


> Thanks Bill for remembering me. I sent a message to your private email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mabuhay!

Happened to see your post here and just had to say hi. I've been living here and married over eight years now and love it. We're in a small town outside Angles City.
I've never been to Cebu but did live several years on Ticao Island in Masbate province.
Whatever made you decide to move from here? There are drawbacks in retiring here but I'd never want to live anywhere else.
Yes, President Aquino is starting to make a difference in the corruption. Problem is that he is only one person fighting against a system that has been corrupt for centuries.


Gene


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Manila*



Monty Floyd said:


> Thanks Q and will do. I'm going to San Diego next week, looking for a place in or around Rosarito. An interim move before making the leap to the PI.
> The area around Cebu and the area around Manila are #1 and #2 on my list of places to check out.


Whatever expectations you have of Manila you will be grossly disappointed. After a taxi ride from the airport to a hotel you will be more than ready get out of the city.
Best to try the more famous beach areas and even Baguio City to really enjoy yourself.


Gene


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Gene and Viol said:


> Whatever expectations you have of Manila you will be grossly disappointed. After a taxi ride from the airport to a hotel you will be more than ready get out of the city.
> Best to try the more famous beach areas and even Baguio City to really enjoy yourself.
> 
> 
> Gene


I should have been more specific. I didn't mean Manila proper. Your area, for example, Pampanga, I have exchanged a few emails with someone there who has apartments for rent. He has given me a lot of information that I have not found anywhere else.
No, the heart of the city is not my preference but close enough to come in easily and get back out quickly.
Baguio was high on my list a couple years ago until I talked to a Filipina in Texas and she told me that during the rainy season, mudslides are common and the air is as bad as Manila.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Places To live*



Monty Floyd said:


> I should have been more specific. I didn't mean Manila proper. Your area, for example, Pampanga, I have exchanged a few emails with someone there who has apartments for rent. He has given me a lot of information that I have not found anywhere else.
> No, the heart of the city is not my preference but close enough to come in easily and get back out quickly.
> Baguio was high on my list a couple years ago until I talked to a Filipina in Texas and she told me that during the rainy season, mudslides are common and the air is as bad as Manila.


Yea Baguio does get mud slides at times but depends on where you live there too. I've not lived in Baguio but have been and stayed there many times and I have found the air quality to be good. It's over 5,000 feet above sea level so the weather is always a lot cooler that most other places.

For the Angeles area, a good place to get info on apartments etc before and after you arrive is the VFW Post. Their site is at: VFW Post 2485

There are also apartments right next door to the VFW and last I heard they rent for about $300us per month but don't know what they include.

Also Clark Field-airport is right next to the VFW and there are international flights into and out of here. Not Philippine Airlines but Tiger Airways and Cebu Pacific etc.

Gene


----------



## Monty Floyd (Aug 31, 2010)

Gene and Viol said:


> Yea Baguio does get mud slides at times but depends on where you live there too. I've not lived in Baguio but have been and stayed there many times and I have found the air quality to be good. It's over 5,000 feet above sea level so the weather is always a lot cooler that most other places.
> 
> For the Angeles area, a good place to get info on apartments etc before and after you arrive is the VFW Post. Their site is at: VFW Post 2485
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks


----------



## Ranch100 (Sep 17, 2010)

From 1983 to 2006, I lived/worked/studied many years in MX, most recently in Veracruz where I conducted PhD research and taught in Xalapa. Since then I've traveled extensively in SE Asia including a long stint on Cebu. Because of the increasing lawlessness there, some of my friends have moved south to Mindanao, especially Davao city. For the past year, I've been working in the neighbor country to the west, Indonesia, in North Sumatra around Medan. Indonesia (the world's fourth largest country with the largest Muslim population of any country) is visa challenged for tourists, but well worth the hassle. Visa hops from Medan to Kuala Lumpur are just $50 RT on the incredible AirAsia. What an amazingly exotic tropical paradise is Indonesia with almost none of the crime problems of PI: Perhaps the world's best food, and arguably the most beautiful women (subjective, I know) -- a nice combination for a single guy who loves to eat. BTW, I needed dental work done, and found a girlfriend. Happy customer.

ps. For the ladies, Indonesian guys are handsome, too. Very popular in Bali.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Welcome*



Ranch100 said:


> From 1983 to 2006, I lived/worked/studied many years in MX, most recently in Veracruz where I conducted PhD research and taught in Xalapa. Since then I've traveled extensively in SE Asia including a long stint on Cebu. Because of the increasing lawlessness there, some of my friends have moved south to Mindanao, especially Davao city. For the past year, I've been working in the neighbor country to the west, Indonesia, in North Sumatra around Medan. Indonesia (the world's fourth largest country with the largest Muslim population of any country) is visa challenged for tourists, but well worth the hassle. Visa hops from Medan to Kuala Lumpur are just $50 RT on the incredible AirAsia. What an amazingly exotic tropical paradise is Indonesia with almost none of the crime problems of PI: Perhaps the world's best food, and arguably the most beautiful women (subjective, I know) -- a nice combination for a single guy who loves to eat. BTW, I needed dental work done, and found a girlfriend. Happy customer.
> 
> ps. For the ladies, Indonesian guys are handsome, too. Very popular in Bali.


Hi and welcome to the site.

Hmmm Maybe I should have visited with you about nine years ago and I could have taken a look there also. I only got as far as the Philippines and lost my heart to love and marriage. I'm still married to the same wonderful girl and still living in the Philippines. Sounds fun but will have to take your word for Indonesia- Hahaha.

Again, welcome. Good to have you here.

Gene...


----------

